# übler fehler in der buffed datenbank



## clickrush (26. Dezember 2008)

hab mir den ritter mal in der datenbank angeschaut und dort ist mir ein übler fehler aufgefallen. und zwar beim karriereplaner bei der Ruhm taktik "mächtig Seele"...

dort steht der Körperschaden werde in Elementarschaden umgewandelt. in Wahrheit wird jedoch der physische Schaden in Elementarschaden umgewandelt (alles andere macht auch null sinn...) habs mit wardb.com verglichen und es geht wirklich um den physischen Schaden.

ist es ingame auch so das steht Körperschaden? weil dies wäre sehr verwirrend, da eh schon viele Körperschaden mit physischem Schaden velwechsern.


----------



## Syane (26. Dezember 2008)

Körperschaden ist sowieso ne art magieschaden ..halt von der Sorc oder dem Feuerzauberer... alles wasn DOT cast ist halt.


----------



## Maladin (26. Dezember 2008)

Übler Postingfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... falsche Unterforum - verschubbst

Fragen zu dem Threadumzug bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Katalmacht (28. Dezember 2008)

Nichtmal die Übersetzer von GOA raffen das , naja alles nur ******


----------



## clickrush (31. Dezember 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Körperschaden ist sowieso ne art magieschaden ..halt von der Sorc oder dem Feuerzauberer... alles wasn DOT cast ist halt.



deswegen ist der fehler ja so schlimm. der witz an der taktik wäre ja, dass der ritter statt physischen schaden ele schaden macht und somit gegen mittlere und schwer gepanzerte mehr schaden macht.

auf der datenbank ist jedoch körperschaden statt physikalischer schaden gestanden. somit führt das nur wieder zu zusätzlichen verwechslungen der beiden schadensarten + macht die taktik so wie sie dort steht keinen sinn.


----------

